# Golden and Guinea Pig



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Awww, they're they same red!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL - LOVE IT! My 2 are very wary of our guinea pig Berta (you can see tons of pictures of them together on my blog, lol)...Berta doesn't actually do anything though when she is out of her cage...just sits there. They lose interest quite quickly.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know.... it kinda looks like he is thinking "hmm, a snack".


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> I don't know.... it kinda looks like he is thinking "hmm, a snack".


That's exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

"I don't know.... it kinda looks like he is thinking "hmm, a snack".  "

LOL It does look like that but that boy would prefer it well cooked and served up on a plate!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

We have to keep Eleanor away from our pigs, squeaks and spikes because she loves them so much she will not stop licking them. After a while the pigs just have enough.


----------



## JBAMM (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL - Merlin would be jabbing the guinea pig at me trying to get a game of tug going.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My two would pick it up and see if it squeaks.


----------

